# Ace bandage



## amartinez1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Need help on hcpcs code for ace bandage. I have used a4465 for a medicare patient and medicare has denied this code. Does anyone know what might be the correct code? I was also looking at q4050 but also 99070. I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 17, 2011)

Look at the light compression bandage codes, elastic (A6448-A6450); select according to the bandage width.


----------



## collinsm (Jan 5, 2012)

*code to replace 92070*

Hi. I am wondering, I can figure out that the physician billing for contact bandages should be 92071 OR 92072, but what will the hospital side use for outpatient billing. Someone suggested 99070(supplies and materials [except spectacles]) but that still sounds like professional services and not the supply. Help! I am so confused!


----------

